# NextGen Boxing Day Sale



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So it's a week... but its 10% off storewide. Now you know.

Let's see some amps being built in the new year!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd pay a premium for the excellent selection and customer service from the good folks at Next Gen.

But I don't have to. And now a 10% discount? Get out a here!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> So it's a week... but its 10% off storewide. Now you know.


Your wish (posted in another thread) came true! 

I was hoping that NextGen might be publicly traded on the TSX before you put your order in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They dont have the tuners I want in stock


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> Your wish (posted in another thread) came true!
> 
> I was hoping that NextGen might be publicly traded on the TSX before you put your order in.


You know, I put an order in way back in the winter of last year and have been addicted ever since. The problem is my orders get bigger and bigger and bigger. 

Most people worry their wives will scout their browser history for porn, or a secret affair. I get concerned if she ever figures out how to check my NextGen order history


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

ORDERS AWAY!!!!

Seems like boxing day always gets a guy what he really wants for christmas. Of course, it might be a little awkward if my wife starts wrapping mallory caps and rotary switches.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

thanks for the tip. ordered a few things i needed too


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Pedro-x said:


> thanks for the tip. ordered a few things i needed too


They key to getting the most out of any order from NextGen is to limit the amount of things you actually need. That way you have an excuse to put in more orders and can include even more of the things you want 

I think my invoice today was 4 pages 🤣


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I could order some stuff, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't know what 75% of it was actually used for. HAHA


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> I think my invoice today was 4 pages 🤣


Seriously!! 

Well done!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> Seriously!!
> 
> Well done!


There is nothing more dangerous than my curiosity and a mouse click 

Thank goodness resistors are cheap lol

Plus seriously, how can you beat a 10% storewide sale? Sure deeper discounts in specific items are great if those are the things you need but when everything you want is less money on what I have found to already be very competitive pricing? It's time to dig in. I constantly price checked NextGen out of the gate and in my first few orders and there was very few items which I could find a better price on and not enough of them to warrant multiple orders to compensate at other retailers. Now, i don't even bother. 

I've reached fanboy status and im ok with that. I get excited every time one of those little brown boxes shows up! I'm to the point now I would rather some new power transformers than a new guitar.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I’m desperate to grab the components for a fuzz face or something simple and have a go at soldering. Pricing the components out, even without the discount, is not helping.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jimmythegeek said:


> I’m desperate to grab the components for a fuzz face or something simple and have a go at soldering. Pricing the components out, even without the discount, is not helping.


What do you mean? Pricing components out is not helping because it entices you because they are cheap or discourages you because it is prohibitive?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> What do you mean? Pricing components out is not helping because it entices you because they are cheap or discourages you because it is prohibitive?


Enticing due to low cost lol. There’s a cab repair/repurpose I’ve been putting off too…


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jimmythegeek said:


> Enticing due to low cost lol. There’s a cab repair/repurpose I’ve been putting off too…


If I could offer a word of warning. After the first order.... it gets even more dangerous


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Just grabbed a nut!


A Tusq XL nut, that is. For my XMas gift -- a Jackson JS22-7.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Merry Boxing Day to Me!


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

I didn’t even know that they had caps… Good thing!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

...just got my order in under the sale deadline!! I'm good for a while now!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They should start selling tubes.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A shout out to Next Gen for great service and being a Canadian supplier. I made my order 2 days ago and bang, just showed up at my door this morning. Quality products at competitive prices and no cross border issues to worry about!

(No association. I just love it when I get great service these days. It doesn't seem to be the norm these days )


----------

